# سوال عن ترويبت السرميك كيف طريقته وماهي المقادير الصحيحه



## المها جر (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم جميع
*
*
عندي سوال عن ترويبت السرميك وماهي مكوناته ومقاديره وكيف يمكن التحكم بلون
الترويبه ( الترويبه هي عباره عن بودره )
هل مكوناته
1- اسمنت /// مهو المقدار الصحيح تقريبن
2-رمل /// هلا واحد مكرو كافي
3-تيلوز /// ما النوع المستخدم وهل يمكن عمل ترويبه بدون تيلوز
4-اوكسيد /// كيف يمكن تحديد الون المطلوم هلا هوناك مقادير معينه لتباعه

هلا هاذ الشي صحيحه ام فيه اضافات وكم المده المقترحه لمدت الخلط

(تصادفني احيان في بعض الالوان مشاكل لاتكون حسب الون المطلوب واحيان لا تكون جيده بعد ترويب البلاط يقوم العامل بتنضيف البلاط فيشك من جودته او يتغير الون بعد غسله او خروج الروبه من مكانه علمن ان العامل يقوم بتنضيفه بعد عمله بيو او بيومين
أرجو التوضيح قدر المكان

ولك مني جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك
وجزالله الجميع خير الجزاء علا تبادل المعلومات*​


----------



## المها جر (3 مايو 2010)

المها جر قال:


> *السلام عليكم جميع*​
> 
> 
> *عندي سوال عن ترويبت السرميك وماهي مكوناته ومقاديره وكيف يمكن التحكم بلون*
> ...


 
ارجو المساعده


----------

